# Were to buy Tobacco Leaves?



## Egis (Feb 3, 2009)

I was thinking to try to roll couple cigars by my self, and I was wondering if were is any place to buy tobacco leaves?


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

Unless you know somebody well, you need to have atobacco license to buy raw leaves. For each cigar you'll need to buy 5 tobaccos - 3 fillers, a binder, and a wrapper.


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

not worth the trouble just as easy just buy them would be nice though


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

It can be done. 
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ssion/105836-mexican-connection-delivers.html

As one of the previous brothers indicated, forming personal relationships with growers and rollers will serve your quest as well as provide an education 

Check out this link
Otoao Cigars 954-647-4643
Although I have not purchased from the site it appears that they have everything in the form of a kit


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

I would love to grow my own. They would be so good. The soil where we plant our garden is rediculous. Over the fall and winter, we pile up all our brush, christmas trees, branches, leaves, grass clippings and other things and burn them. We also till the soil 2 feet deep before we plant. The soil is extremely dark and soft.

We grow just vegetables and stuff, cucumbers, squash, tomatoes, lettuce, peppers, beans, etc. They grow like monsters too. People can't believe how fast and how big the stuff grows.

Would be interesting to see the tobacco grow in this soil.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

tzaddi said:


> As one of the previous brothers indicated, forming personal relationships with growers and rollers will serve your quest as well as provide an education
> 
> Check out this link
> Otoao Cigars 954-647-4643
> Although I have not purchased from the site it appears that they have everything in the form of a kit


Thanks for the link! You got any DVD's on cigar making or other resources? I'm interested in giving it a try maybe next year.


----------



## TanithT (May 30, 2009)

I have a single souvenir bundle that has been stored properly humidified in a coolerdor with my other cigars. It has been aging since the late 1990's and is from a rolling event/demo. I've used it a few times for photography. I also had thoughts of trying to roll my own, but I doubt I'll get around to it. Feel free to tempt me with trade bait if you want it, to make it worth the shipping.


----------



## Egis (Feb 3, 2009)

How many leaves you got, or weight?


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Nickerson said:


> Thanks for the link! You got any DVD's on cigar making or other resources? I'm interested in giving it a try maybe next year.


No DVD's but if you want to stop by I can bust out the tobacco and we can roll a few 

You can always read my thread> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/77343-cigar-birthing.html I believe there is some stuff about rolling in there.

You might want to look at the photos in my thread> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/85299-rolling-casillas.html

You can also view some photos of rolling in my thread > http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/157047-graycliff-tour-pictorial.html

YouTube also features some nice rolling videos


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

Nickerson said:


> I would love to grow my own. They would be so good. The soil where we plant our garden is rediculous. Over the fall and winter, we pile up all our brush, christmas trees, branches, leaves, grass clippings and other things and burn them. We also till the soil 2 feet deep before we plant. The soil is extremely dark and soft.
> 
> We grow just vegetables and stuff, cucumbers, squash, tomatoes, lettuce, peppers, beans, etc. They grow like monsters too. People can't believe how fast and how big the stuff grows.
> 
> Would be interesting to see the tobacco grow in this soil.


If the tomatos do well, the tobacco should also - they are closely related, but should never be planted near one another.


----------



## TanithT (May 30, 2009)

Egis said:


> How many leaves you got, or weight?


I will very roughly estimate about 20. It's a single standard bundle. They're just taking up space in my humidor, basically. They do smell delicious and if I trusted my own manual dexterity I would try to roll and smoke them myself.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

tzaddi said:


> No DVD's but if you want to stop by I can bust out the tobacco and we can roll a few
> 
> You can always read my thread> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/77343-cigar-birthing.html I believe there is some stuff about rolling in there.
> 
> ...


*Richard I am really enjoying your post, Old and new. *
*Thanks for contributing to the forum*


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

GlockG23 said:


> *Richard I am really enjoying your post, Old and new. *
> *Thanks for contributing to the forum*


Most times I am happy to oblige, thanks for the look.


----------



## dennis569 (Jan 16, 2007)

TZADDI has a link for "rolling with Casillas"
The fellow shown there (Marvin) has a store in Sparks, Nv.
He has been really generous with his time and knowledge. He spent an afternoon there a few months ago teaching me to roll. I haven't been able to talk him into selling any leaf yet.
Maybe next time.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

dennis569 said:


> TZADDI has a link for "rolling with Casillas"
> The fellow shown there (Marvin) has a store in Sparks, Nv.
> He has been really generous with his time and knowledge. He spent an afternoon there a few months ago teaching me to roll. I haven't been able to talk him into selling any leaf yet.
> Maybe next time.


Marvin is a brilliant torcedore but it is Pedro you must find favor with.


----------



## jjw0811 (Dec 9, 2010)

I know this thread is pretty old, but there is a great company that I deal with from Connecticut where you can buy tobacco leaf online called Leaf Only.

Their website is: LeafOnly.com

They sell all different types of tobacco leaves and seem to have a great assortment of tobacco for making cigars. Maduro, Dark Air Cured, Fronto, Broad Leaf, Shade Leaf, and more!

Check them out!! I am unable to post a real link so if someone wouldn't mind bumping this or putting the link on another thread I think many people would benefit!


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

That's probably the best place to order leaves. Another is WholeLeafTobacco. They have some different varieties that you can't get at leaf only. Leaf Only is a great place to start though.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Arizona Dave said:


> That's probably the best place to order leaves. Another is WholeLeafTobacco. They have some different varieties that you can't get at leaf only. Leaf Only is a great place to start though.


Wow Dave, two interesting sites. Looks like you are really going for it in your quest to build your own. Good luck! :smile: TCB.


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

TCBSmokes said:


> Wow Dave, two interesting sites. Looks like you are really going for it in your quest to build your own. Good luck! :smile: TCB.


Thanks Tom, although I can't take all the credit. I have a friend here on Puff that's already rolling away, he got a jump start on me, lol. He may or may not post on here when he's done with all his info.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Tom,

I've ordered from both companies now and am pleased with both. As Dave can attest, I'm addicted to rolling my own. (he's next) Rolled my first cigar less than a week ago. Starting to get the hang of it. Got some really nice looking sticks coming out now.

Have marked each blend that I rolled but it will take some time to try each one to see what's the best combination. Have learn a lot about technique in just the first week. Has really been great fun. I'm addicted!

The idea that you control what's going to go into the cigar. Not only tobacco but how tight the draw, wrappers, flavors, length, ring gauge...endless combinations. I'll try to post a picture tomorrow.

Cheers


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

Tom, 
I found another for those that are in the mid-west, it's called WLT Midwest. It's mostly for *PIPE and Snuff users.* 
If you put the two names together + com, you shouldn't have any problem finding it. (Still searching for more cigar leaf outlets)


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

I think I like "leaf only" a little better, although whole leaf is not bad. No, no license need to buy bulk leaf. Onlty if you're reselling, but not for personal use. The amount of tobacco is ridiculous! Started with 3 pounds, rolled my first 30 cigars and still have two pounds, so the next purchase is to buy another 3 pounds for blending flexibility. I won't buy another cigar, this is way too much fun!


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

Arizona Dave said:


> I think I like "leaf only" a little better, although whole leaf is not bad. No, no license need to buy bulk leaf. Onlty if you're reselling, but not for personal use. The amount of tobacco is ridiculous! Started with 3 pounds, rolled my first 30 cigars and still have two pounds, so the next purchase is to buy another 3 pounds for blending flexibility. I won't buy another cigar, this is way too much fun!


I take that back, "Free Shipping" with Whole Leaf over $56. They have some beautiful Nicaraguan Seco, Liguero, and others. They just added a bunch of "New" leaves. I'm ordering tomorrow. I'm really enjoying this hobby! At least you know what you're getting. Here's a horror story for you, ordered some 2nds of a brand (I forget which one) I cut off the end and it had a tac and hair in it! Yuck! Needless to say, but it's better when you KNOW what's going in it.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

#1 Agreed.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

There are several online leaf sellers, but the only two I know of that sell cigar leaves, i.e., fermented, it looks like you've already found: leafonly dot com and wholeleaftobacco dot com. If you guys know of any other cigar leaf distributors (that sell to the general public), do please advise, tnx.

Re your comment about rolling your own vs. buying, I've only bought onesies and twosies from B&Ms since I started rolling my own.


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

Bruck said:


> There are several online leaf sellers, but the only two I know of that sell cigar leaves, i.e., fermented, it looks like you've already found: leafonly dot com and wholeleaftobacco dot com. If you guys know of any other cigar leaf distributors (that sell to the general public), do please advise, tnx.
> 
> Re your comment about rolling your own vs. buying, I've only bought onesies and twosies from B&Ms since I started rolling my own.


There's a couple more I've found. A get named Dan Di Fransico who sells leaves (I can't guarantee the quality). He will only sell 4 pounds at a time only, and I think they're around $8 a pound. Gdaddy found another, but they're way too overpriced to even post here.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

Arizona Dave said:


> There's a couple more I've found. A get named Dan Di Fransico who sells leaves (I can't guarantee the quality). He will only sell 4 pounds at a time only, and I think they're around $8 a pound. Gdaddy found another, but they're way too overpriced to even post here.


Tnx vm sir. I'll google him.


----------

